# Tow Trucks



## FastTrax (Jul 3, 2021)

https://roadside.aaa.com

www.facebook.com/CarPerformancetv/videos/mega-tow-trucks-the-worlds-toughest-towing-vehicles-full-documentary/1186284618439673/

www.thecoldwire.com/types-of-tow-trucks/

www.wheels.ca/news/lawyers-words-on-w5-about-tow-trucks-made-your-blood-run-cold/

https://smallbusiness.chron.com/need-start-own-tow-truck-business-4868.html

www.geyerstowing.com/police-rotation-towing-companies/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towing

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tow_truck

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Automobile_Association

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highway_Thru_Hell


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

This is identical to the one that brought my o/h's car home a couple of nights ago after he had a blow out on the motorway....


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> This is identical to the one that brought my o/h's car home a couple of nights ago after he had a blow out on the motorway....



Flatbed tow trucks are the coolest hollydolly. I wish I had the money to buy one. Not to make money but just to drive it around looking cool and if it broke down I could tow myself to the repair center. I know, I know. LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## AnnieA (Jul 3, 2021)

That's a truly adorable new avatar, @FastTrax !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2021)

1928


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Jul 4, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> That's a truly adorable new avatar, @FastTrax !



Thnx AnnieA. Kirin is the youngest of all my stink, spoiled rotten grandbrats. This lively rugrat is the daughter of my youngest daughter Tara from my first marriage. Where are these new names coming from? Whatever happened to Sarah, Robert, Colleen, Christopher, Anthony, Brock, David, Annie, Derek????????????????

Oh where oh where did the conventional names go? Oh where oh where did they go? Oh where oh where did the conventional names go? I guess we'll never know.

Don't worry I am not quitting my day job. Happy Fireworks Day all.

BTW: I never imbibe before 9:AM so I have 28 minutes to go. TTFN.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 4, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>



Very low carbon footprint Aunt Bea.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 4, 2021)

My youngest son is an auto body tech and runs the flatbed to accidents and breakdowns,he has some hair raising stories about the crazy drivers out there.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 5, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> My youngest son is an auto body tech and runs the flatbed to accidents and breakdowns,he has some hair raising stories about the crazy drivers out there.



Does he do repos too?


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 5, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 172046
> 
> View attachment 172047
> 
> ...


I love the pink tow truck.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 5, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Does he do repos too?


No


----------



## 911 (Jul 5, 2021)

Tow trucks are an amazing piece of equipment. I have investigated a lot of accidents and have had to request tow trucks over and over. Some are small and some are huge, but they all serve the public well.


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 172193


One of my doctors has this painting hanging in his waiting room. I have offered to but it several times, but he keeps resisting. He also has a painting of an old truck in the snow and one on the beach. I have offered to buy all of them, but he keeps telling me that they are not for sale. They can be bought elsewhere, but I like to keep harassing him to sell them to me.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2021)

oldman said:


> One of my doctors has this painting hanging in his waiting room. I have offered to but it several times, but he keeps resisting. He also has a painting of an old truck in the snow and one on the beach. I have to buy all of them, but he keeps telling me that they are not for sale. They can be bought elsewhere, but I like to keep harassing him to sell them to me.
> 
> View attachment 173344


That’s beautiful. First off water colour paintings are my favourite medium by far and old trucks, old boats , old light houses, old barns or old houses are my favourite subjects. There’s something very enchanting about them. They offer so much mystery and wonder to their viewer. In my opinion, you have good taste.


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2021)

Keesha said:


> That’s beautiful. First off water colour paintings are my favourite medium by far and old trucks, old boats , old light houses, old barns or old houses are my favourite subjects. There’s something very enchanting about them. They offer so much mystery and wonder to their viewer. In my opinion, you have good taste.


I really like paintings of old trucks that have been left lying about and turning into rust buckets. The house in this picture was an added bonus. The painting almost talks to me.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2021)

oldman said:


> The painting almost talks to me.


YES! You expressed that much better than I. 
That’s exactly what I mean.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2021)

I loved my tow trucks although they weren't as pretty as those posted.    My last one was an S series IH I named Frankenstein. Because I put an old triple nickel (555) cummins engine and a 10 speed road ranger tranny in it. Had to raise up the cab and bed so I could fit the huge radiator in it and while up, I put 10..00-20's on the old girl. @ 20,000 lb recovery winches and a 750 split boom Holmes topped her off. The short wheelbase made for a kidney busting ride, but, I made a lot of money with it.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2021)

Just recently, I've had my eye on this old wrecker. If I can just get it for a fair price.


----------

